# Ask Permission Beg Forgiveness Building Fishroom



## Greg92056 (Jul 16, 2014)

Not really a fishroom, but a rack of tanks in the garage...

My wife is not as into my hobby as me so she hasn't been very receptive to adding any more tanks in the house, so I got an idea!

She has been planning a trip to Las Vegas for a cousin's birthday this weekend, and I've been secretly been planning a small setup in my garage. Last month while Petco had its $1/gallon sales I acquired a few tanks(11) and stashed them in our storage unit. She left Thursday and I started moving the tanks into the garage yesterday. My plan for today is to empty out the area I'm going to use and move the excess stuff over to the storage unit... So essentially my fish racks aren't taking up any space that isn't already being used, and in fact will open up a little more room in the garage (that is part of my justification). I'll try to post some pictures as I progress. My wife gets home Monday afternoon so I have less than 3 days to get the racks built and a couple tanks filled... at that point she can't drop the hammer, right? :lol:

Here's what I'm starting with:


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey im on board. Sounds sneaky. Well she will be in vagas and we know what happens there stays there!! So what your doing is nothing!! You should video her reaction and post it here. It will be good television opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Right up my alley lol

Looking forward to the finish project


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Greg92056 said:


> My wife gets home Monday afternoon so I have less than 3 days to get the racks built and a couple tanks filled... at that point she can't drop the hammer, right? :lol:


I hope you've enjoyed your time here at CF! Take care now, bye bye then.


----------



## Greg92056 (Jul 16, 2014)

Time for an update...

I overestimated the amount of time I would have available for this project so I didn't get it "finished", however I did get it partially completed. I moved a bunch stuff to our storage unit Saturday and made arrangements with my parents to take my kids for the whole day on Sunday.

Dropped them off around 11:00am and headed to Lowes. Picked up all the 2x4 and went home to start cutting. I like the look of racks using dado joints so that is the route I took... man that is a lot of cutting... took a lot longer then I thought. Got done with all the cutting around 5:00 and decided to stop for the night. One of my businesses is selling on Amazon and every other Monday I re-stock my inventory with them and I do all the prep over the weekend and it happened to fall on this weekend so I needed to get some actual work done...

Kids ended up spending the night with Grandma & Grandpa so I worked until 3:00am to get the Amazon stuff done so I could focus on the racks on Monday morning. Had to make another run to Lowes because the wood file I had was not getting the dado cuts smooth enough so I need to get a better tool.

My plan was to build 3 racks that would combine to make a U-shape, but with all the extra time it took smoothing out the dado joints I was only able to get 2 of the three assembled... and maybe that was a good thing?

Anyway, I was running out of time since I still needed to clean the house a little and pick up the kids before my wife got home so after assembling the 2 racks I placed tanks on them and moved a bunch of misc garage stuff in front of them (not to hide them, but just to store some things I still need to move to storage).

I pick up the kids and when we walk in the garage my 5 year old notices immediately.. " Daddy are those fish tanks going in the house?"... An hour later my wife gets home, parks in the garage, kids run out to greet her, she comes in and doesn't say anything? My wife is not one to not say anything... she didn't even notice! Had I finished all three she would have definitely noticed... so now when she does see them I can say "Honey what's the big deal you didn't even notice them when you got home?!"

In the big picture, I think she'll be fine with it since I did open up extra space in the garage, and I didn't add any more tanks in the house.

I'll post some photos tomorrow and give some details on what I plan to do as far as tanks, filtration, fish, etc.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Greg92056 said:


> Time for an update...
> *I'll post some photos tomorrow* and give some details on what I plan to do as far as tanks, filtration, fish, etc.


This was the 19th, today is the 24th and no updates. I am not sure the OP is with us anymore, I believe she found out! OR, she did and she's helping him.

Awaiting updates and pics! : D

opcorn:


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I think he's building furniture for his new bedroom in the shed lol


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

I guess she put the hammer down. Its ok man.


----------

